# MAC 2014 - What are your favorite LEs so far this year?



## liba (Jul 31, 2014)

With half the year's worth of collections all wrapped up with some time added to play, what have you been using the most? What do you love the most? Any regrets?

  For me, I think my favorite product of the year so far is *Pleasure Model* blush. It took a little experimenting to get the placement exactly how I like it, but once I had that squared away, it's become my daily go-to blush. It looks so fresh and natural, but also very fashionable too. Corol from Pedro and Ocean City from Proenza also. 

  Most used lippie is a tie between Touché Huggable and Kittenish PP. Fresh & Frisky Huggable and Woodrose from Proenza come second. I love Mangrove too, but I haven't worn it as much, since this year's been about more barely there lips for me, mostly. I've gotten a lot of use out of Playland lipstick though - it looks great at night.

  Special mention goes to Moody Bloom Sheen Supreme, because I am wearing it a TON. It will wind up being one of my most used for the whole year, by the end of 2014. 

  Some other products that I love, even if they're not going to be worn all the time, are Phlox Garden, Sassy Moss, Black Ivy, It's Physical f/ls (this has been a great year for fluidlines), Green Room, Lilly White pigment, Teen Dream PP. It's been a pretty low key year overall, but I've been enjoying having a bit of a breather. I've been getting good use out of most of my purchases, which makes me happy!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 31, 2014)

Mines are pinkfringe lipstick,cranberry lip liner,bijou lipglass,pussywillow lipglass,pure heroine lipstick,true red lipstick,Roxo lipstick,glam lipstick,perdo blush compact,goddess of the sea lipstick,true love kiss lipstick,kelly yum yum lipstick


----------



## tamikajodha (Jul 31, 2014)

Cranberry lip liner FOR SURE


----------



## pinkpaint (Jul 31, 2014)

Best LE product, so far, is Delphic EDBronzer. I use it almost everyday. It isn't the most exciting product, but it's a great new staple.

  I've been loving Enchanted One, from AA, as well. Before this, I didn't have any pinky nudes. How is that possible, right? All my nudes are usually warmer and more peach or brown. I'm surprised by how much I like this one. 

  Loving Moody Bloom SS, too. Easy, throw one, no liner lippie. 

  Hmm, what else? Dreaming Dahlia from Fantasy of Flowers has been a good, when I want something summery. I've been so into smokey eyes and nude lips, lately, that my bright blushes and lippies have been a little neglected. 

  Oh yeah, speaking of nudes, I've been loving Sensual Sparks and Overspiced from Magnetic Nude! Sensual Sparks is still my perfect nude. Love it so much.

  I think that's it, so far. Great thread idea, Liba!


----------



## Jen25 (Aug 2, 2014)

Kelly Osbourne LE Dodgy Girl lipstick.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 2, 2014)

From this year, my favorites have been Enchanted One lipstick, Toying Around and Red Balloon lipsticks, and Mangrove lipstick.


----------



## CarmenK (Aug 2, 2014)

This was easy! Dodgy Girl, Cranberry l/l and glam lipstick hands down! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This year was a great year for the limited edition collections!


----------



## crystalunicorn (Aug 2, 2014)

To my surprise, my most used LE product this year has been Mystical lipstick. I had initially skipped it, but eventually tried it on at my MAC store & I needed to pick it up! It's a perfect MLBB shade :hearteyes:. 2nd place goes to cheeky bugger blush; it's pure love   My favorite this year so far has to be true love's kiss lipstick. It is a holy grail red to me and it's just so lovely! Not to mention it is comfortable to wear & long lasting.  Sadly, my miss this year was dodgy girl lipstick. I was devastated. Lovely color, but I just had to part with it because it made my lips look extremely cracked. Tried lip balm, prep & prime, I always exfoliate & the only thing that made it bearable was patentpink over it, but that defeated the matte lipstick purpose. Siren song underneath worked for me once, but it never worked again after that.


----------



## liba (Aug 3, 2014)

crystalunicorn said:


> Sadly, my miss this year was dodgy girl lipstick. I was devastated. Lovely color, but I just had to part with it because it made my lips look extremely cracked. Tried lip balm, prep & prime, I always exfoliate & the only thing that made it bearable was patentpink over it, but that defeated the matte lipstick purpose. Siren song underneath worked for me once, but it never worked again after that.


  Dodgy Girl's such a great color, but I get a weird reaction from it too - it stains my lips so extremely that the whole color of the lipstick turns pink after an hour. I have to keep reapplying it to keep the color true. Then the stain is really hard to get off.

  Beautiful color, but here's to MAC doing another similar one that isn't so sketchy.


----------



## ahoythere (Aug 3, 2014)

I agree with this year being great for fluidlines, my two faves are It's Physical and Our Secret.  I use Aphrodite's Shell EVERY SINGLE DAY, See Me Hear Me is a stunner, and Sharon Osbourne Peaches blush is to die for.  I've bought a lot of lippies and love them in different ways but the best one is definitely Glam!


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 3, 2014)

Spontaneous Patentpolish pencil has been one of my most use LE products this year.  On me it's a nice hint of color when I don't want to do a totally nude or bolder lip.


----------



## veronikawithak (Aug 3, 2014)

LOTS of gems this year for me!

  Alluring Aquatic: Aphrodite's Shell, Siren Song, Silver Sun, Sea Worship, Lorelei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This was hands down the best collection for me so far!
  Fantasy of Flowers: Rose Lily
  Pedro: Mirror, Gold Mirror, Peach Beige
  Patentpolish: Kittenish, Revved Up

  Could have probably passed on Pleasant and Fearless Patentpolish and maybe Mystical lipstick.. just not using them as much as other things! Which is funny because Mystical was the only thing I planned to get from AA and it turned out to be my least favorite of the bunch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Also, I'm not sure I regret this yet, but I haven't figured out a way to wear Dodgy Girl that I like. I'll keep trying though!


----------



## je13h (Aug 3, 2014)

i loved the whole AA collection. the packaging was awesome!


----------



## Maris Crane (Aug 3, 2014)

Pedro Lourenco Nude Quad, and Woodrose from Proenze Schouler.


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 3, 2014)

My two have to be Kelly Yum Yum  and Pure Heroine


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 3, 2014)

Pleasure model blush for sure...and cranberry lipliner for sure


----------



## Yogiflow (Aug 9, 2014)

I loved the huggables and I'm hoping they're coming back:encore:


----------



## lilybettie (Aug 9, 2014)

The only collection I've been in love with this year was the Alluring Aquatics! The packaging made it for me :eyelove: goddess of the sea, lorelei and sea me hear me were my faves!


----------



## Howards End (Aug 9, 2014)

Strip Poker, easily my new HG nude.  My Myth ran out and I'm not even going to bother to replace it until I finish SP lol


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 9, 2014)

*Alluring Aquatic :* Aphrodite's Shell
*Pedro Lourenço *: Ruby, Roxo, the quad and the blush
*Kelly and Sharon Ousbourne *: Cheeky Bugger and Peaches& Cream
*A Fantasy of Flower *: Azalea in the afternoon
*Proenza Schouler *: Sunset Beach
*Lorde :* Pure Heroine

  Any regrets ? Yes *Mangrove* from Proenza Schouler.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I was very happy to see the swatches here, great lippie !


----------



## naayla2012 (Aug 9, 2014)

Mines sweet experience from the playland collection, siren song from alluring and love pure heroine it's such a lovely colour,


----------



## naayla2012 (Aug 9, 2014)

And kelly yum yum


----------



## SerenLuv (Aug 12, 2014)

Sunset Beach Silver Sun Legendary Lure Goddess of the Sea Mirror Gold Mirror


----------



## AutumnMoon (Aug 12, 2014)

Red Balloon Head in the Clouds dodgy Girl Cheeky Bugger Phlox Garden Mystical natural Beauty Powder  It's been a good year, lol. There are probably more.


----------



## krod24 (Aug 12, 2014)

Alluring aquatics


----------



## angxstarr (Aug 12, 2014)

Azalea in the Afternoon mineralize blush
  Natural beauty powder
  Lorelei extra dimension eye shadow
  Cheeky Bugger blush


----------



## msvluvsmac (Aug 13, 2014)

Dodgy girl Mystical Worldly wealth Sea me hear me Peaches and cream


----------



## brendabee88 (Aug 14, 2014)

Mangrove lipstick and Cranberry lip liner


----------



## samedifferent (Aug 15, 2014)

I love my patentpolish pencils and I really hope they come back in a matte formula


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 15, 2014)

samedifferent said:


> I love my patentpolish pencils and I really hope they come back in a matte formula


  There are the Velvetease Pencils that were supposed to come out this fall, although we haven't heard anything about them since. Hopefully with the next update.


----------



## kgrade (Aug 15, 2014)

So far, the ROXO l/s, but I am really looking forward to getting my Lingering Kiss l/s Monday.


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 15, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> There are the Velvetease Pencils that were supposed to come out this fall, although we haven't heard anything about them since. Hopefully with the next update.


i can wait for these to come out I'm getting them all


----------



## Trombonist2014 (Aug 15, 2014)

Fathoms deep, Ocean city and Mangrove..


----------



## beckyalyssa (Aug 15, 2014)

Am I the only one who loved the Magnetic Nude collection?! Forever trying to find more Morning Rose lipsticks so I never run out! Really liked the packaging and blushes in the Alluring Aquatic collection too. I missed out on the Osborne ones, but nothing I can't live without.


----------



## treasuremymac (Aug 15, 2014)

Im new to the MAC craze but I have Fairly Precious and want more because this product seems to work so well on my skin. I love highlighters in general so the fact taht MAC had a Magnetic Nude collection appeals to me but sadly I missed the boat on that and dont have those products. I have found some decent "dupes" for these items that are good quality.


----------



## AnitaK (Aug 15, 2014)

Silver sun eyeshadow from alluring aquatic and hell bound lipglass from magnetic nude


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 15, 2014)

beckyalyssa said:


> Am I the only one who loved the Magnetic Nude collection?! Forever trying to find more Morning Rose lipsticks so I never run out! Really liked the packaging and blushes in the Alluring Aquatic collection too. I missed out on the Osborne ones, but nothing I can't live without.


Magnetic Nude was winter 2013.


----------



## treasuremymac (Aug 15, 2014)

Magnetic Nude was released on December 26, 2013 in the US and continued to sell into 2014. Internationally it was released in January 2014.


----------



## liba (Aug 15, 2014)

beckyalyssa said:


> Am I the only one who loved the Magnetic Nude collection?! Forever trying to find more Morning Rose lipsticks so I never run out! Really liked the packaging and blushes in the Alluring Aquatic collection too. I missed out on the Osborne ones, but nothing I can't live without.


  I started this thread and Pleasure Model EDB is what I picked for my #1 product, so I think we can consider Magnetic Nude worth including here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Mot people probably didn't even get a chance to use their goodies from that collection until 2014, so it's all good!

  P.S. it's still one of my top favorites of the whole year, and there have been some other super blushes since.


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Aug 15, 2014)

liba said:


> I started this thread and Pleasure Model EDB is what I picked for my #1 product, so I think we can consider Magnetic Nude worth including here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  OMG i loved that collection, i had to bu silver dawn and sweet heat a few times each lol. a natural flirt also. and close contact and sensual seduction are two of my atf nudes. As far as recent new faves for the year i would have to say Dreaming Dahlia which i gave to my sis, ugh miss it. and Siren Song and Enchanted one for everyday. Love all of playland still omg love!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 15, 2014)

liba said:


> I started this thread and Pleasure Model EDB is what I picked for my #1 product, so I think we can consider Magnetic Nude worth including here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh sorry. I was just trying to explain why no one might have mentioned it. I paid no attention to Magnetic Nudes so I had no idea what was in that collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do wish I had paid attention cause now I wish I had gotten Carnal Instinct... but that's for another thread!


----------



## knoedl (Aug 16, 2014)

My favorite LE so far was Alluring Aquatic because of its really beautiful packaging, even if i was disappointed by the products/colors themselves...
  Best LE products: maybe Naked Bud lipstick or Worldly Wealth blush


----------



## knoedl (Aug 16, 2014)

Maris Crane said:


> Pedro Lourenco Nude Quad, and Woodrose from Proenze Schouler.


i like this quad a lot too!


----------



## Periodinan (Aug 16, 2014)

I spent the most money on the Osbournes LE, so I'd say that's my favorite 
  AA was also a great one - I love love love the packaging of that one


----------



## swiftie1213 (Aug 16, 2014)

mystical lipstick from aa  red balloon from playland


----------



## mimi0701 (Aug 17, 2014)

My favorites are Enchanted One lipstick and Cheeky Bugger blush.


----------



## MarBe (Aug 17, 2014)

Periodinan said:


> I spent the most money on the Osbournes LE, so I'd say that's my favorite
> AA was also a great one - I love love love the packaging of that one


----------



## shereebee (Aug 17, 2014)

I really liked the whole alluring aquatic collection...especially mystical. Another favorite is the peaches and cream blush from the osbournes collection.


----------



## MissKate126 (Aug 17, 2014)

PnC and CB blushes from the Osbournes collex, also Dodgy Girl!


----------



## PreciousD (Aug 17, 2014)

Delphic bronzer, KYY lipstick and PnC blush.


----------



## Dustgirl (Aug 17, 2014)

Mystical lipstick and Sea Worthy eye shadow from AA. I loved everything I bought from that collection actually. My favorite MAC collection since Archie's Girls.


----------



## gina12345 (Aug 17, 2014)

MAC RiRi Viva Glam, gloss & lipstick, so far that is my fav LE this year. I purposefully stay away from the LE stuff, so I do not get my heart broken.
  My other fav was MAC chekky bronze but they made it permanent YAY!


----------



## crystalzi (Aug 17, 2014)

Definitely cranberry liner. I wish I had bought a back up . I love it so much I'm afraid to wear it too often.


----------



## soulsista19 (Aug 17, 2014)

Haven't purchased too much this year but I love mystical lipstick from the AA collection


----------



## nicolaxo (Aug 18, 2014)

My favorites would be Aphrodites Shell and Natural Beauty Powder. My main regret from this year is buying from the Playland collection, not a big fan of brights and I managed to get caught up in the excitement of it.


----------



## Meecherella (Aug 20, 2014)

French Kiss and Patentpink patent polishes, Magnetic Appeal EDSF, Delphic ED bronzer, snapdragon lippy.


----------



## joty (Aug 20, 2014)

Enchanted One and Mystical lipsticks, from the Alluring Aquatic collection.


----------



## kennybear (Aug 21, 2014)

Alluring Aquatic Mystical lipstick (What I love most is the packaging!) and Playland Red Balloon is such a gorgeous shade


----------



## rdr100 (Aug 22, 2014)

I loved the fantasy of flowers collection - my most worn from that is probably heavenly hybrid. Also the packaging of the alluring aquatics collection!


----------



## shnymrsh (Aug 22, 2014)

I love both the quads from the Osbournes colloection


----------



## Littlemissdee (Aug 23, 2014)

Loved the Alluring Aquatic collection packaging - sea worship was my fav of all.  Gold mirror and mirror Dodgy girl and P&C Playland lipstick Pleasure model


----------



## thelari (Aug 23, 2014)

I really love Aphrodite's Shell from the Alluring Aquatic collection. Not a big bronzer fan but I feel like that one was made just for me XD


----------



## lovelyjubbly (Aug 24, 2014)

Cheeky Bugger
  Worldly Wealth
  Moody Bloom
  Copperthorn
  Glam
  Pink Poodle


----------



## LanaBana (Aug 25, 2014)

Kelly Yum Yum is everything! I find myself reaching for Goddess of the Sea a lot too.


----------



## hansenhayley (Aug 25, 2014)

I really loved the Osbournes collection and Alluring Aquatic. The colors from the Osbournes collection are perfect for my pale skin!! The Alluring Aquatic collection had great shimmery sea tones that were perfect for the beach and summer. 
  I mostly use my Morning Rose lipstick, Shimmerfish nail polish, and Cheeky Bugger blush (my holy grail!).


----------



## spitfire (Aug 26, 2014)

feeling absolutely the same as thelari  I was always searching for the best bronzer for my nc15 skin and aphrodites shell is just perfect! I love the texture and colour so much. got a back up but I still hope it will be repromoted some day if I run out 
  and I love the osbourne blushes as well, beautiful unique colours and smoth texture


----------



## liba (Aug 27, 2014)

spitfire said:


> feeling absolutely the same as thelari  I was always searching for the best bronzer for my nc15 skin and aphrodites shell is just perfect! I love the texture and colour so much. got a back up but I still hope it will be repromoted some day if I run out
> and I love the osbourne blushes as well, beautiful unique colours and smoth texture


  I love Aphrodite's Shell too, but my absolute favorite is Lush Light Bronze Careblend bronzer - it's been more than 3 years now since that came out…I can't believe it. I hope that comes back some day. Mine's getting very worn down.


----------



## Pebbles82 (Aug 27, 2014)

I love Sharon Osbourne Peaches and Cream blush and also the Alluring aquatic Enchanted One.
  Lovely colors!


----------



## Gazou (Aug 28, 2014)

Without hesitation, Alluring Aquatic!


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 28, 2014)

*Temperature Rising *and* Alluring Aquatic*,* Pedro Lourenço and Glitter and Ice too*






( A huge fan of Johnny Weir, at that time I ended up with the 6 lipsticks, an es palette and the beauty powder which I broke sadly enough, Temperature Rising was classy, so was Pedro Lourenço and Alluring Aquatic so amazing, love them all !)* Proenza Schouler *was not bad,* Gareth Pugh *was gorgeous.


----------



## CaraBella (Aug 29, 2014)

Kelly Yum Yum and Dodgy Girl. Sadly, I missed out on Fathoms Deep from the Aquatic collection.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Aug 29, 2014)

I'd have to add Lingering Kiss lipstick to my list. It's just lovely.


----------



## Queenesq (Aug 30, 2014)

I really liked the Alluring Aquatic and the Proenza Schouler collection lipsticks. I was only planning to buy one lipstick and I bought - and use - all of them.  I also am enjoying Dodgy Girl from the Osbourne collection and Toying Around from the Playland collection.


----------



## kirstw91 (Aug 31, 2014)

There's been quite a few things I really enjoy using, I like cheeky bugger blush and jolly good mineralize skinfinish duo (took me a while to try it but I like to use it as a subtle contour, I'm nw15) I like dodgy girl lipstick aswell from the osbournes collection. Rose lily and fleur d'coral lipsticks from the fantasy of flowers collection. Mystical and enchanted one from AA.


----------



## everhip (Aug 31, 2014)

Aphrodite's Shell, such a pretty natural looking bronzer.

  Perfect Topping, never owned the original and i didn't mind this year's version being a little different, it's still a lovely highlighter that became one of my faves. Love how smooth it is and not like a shimmer bomb that some MSFs can be.


----------



## matchachoco (Sep 1, 2014)

I have gotten so much use out of Lorelei eyeshadow from Alluring Aquatic. It's already flat in the container!

  I've only bought a couple lipsticks this year and they are still in their boxes, waiting for me to finish other lipsticks.


----------



## geeko (Sep 1, 2014)

It has to be dodgy girl n kelly yum yum lipstick and a novel romance lipstick


----------



## kaitlynxo (Sep 1, 2014)

Peaches and cream blush, aphrodites shell, ANR quad, strip poker, dodgy girl, autoerotique blush. Definitely have had a lot of favourites this year.


----------



## angie67 (Sep 2, 2014)

I'do go with Goddess of the sea l/s. I'm a fan of those kind of colors.


----------



## kercha (Sep 4, 2014)

Alluring Aquatic collection!! I loooove it


----------



## pinorange11 (Sep 4, 2014)

THEY MUST BRING HUGGABLE BACK


----------



## cherricandy (Sep 5, 2014)

Sunset beach blush from Proenza Schouler Casual colour from Playland collection


----------



## Tammy Hope (Sep 9, 2014)

Love, love, love.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Snapdragon lipstick
  Strip Poker lipstick
  Fun Ending blush
  Roxo lipstick
  Wanting More lipglass
  Silver Sun eyeshadow
  Sassy Moss and Phlox Garden fluidlines


----------



## Glamstylz (Sep 9, 2014)

I loved the entire Playland collection as well as Punk Coture... and the Proenza Scheuler lipsticks..


----------



## Queenesq (Sep 9, 2014)

I love the Proenza Schouler collections, all 3 lipsticks, the ocean city blush and the thimblewood nail polish.   I also like Toying Around lipstick from the Playland collection.


----------



## Blossomes (Sep 10, 2014)

Mystical from AA, and absolutely loving Heart's Aflame from ANR at the moment.


----------



## lillakatt (Sep 10, 2014)

I regret not getting any of the color items from Alluring Aquatics (did pick up the 127 though, I really like it!)  I'm actually impressed with the Marge lip glasses. They're my first MAC glosses and I picked a good collection to start with.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 10, 2014)

Tammy Hope said:


> Love, love, love....   Snapdragon lipstick Strip Poker lipstick Fun Ending blush Roxo lipstick Wanting More lipglass Silver Sun eyeshadow Sassy Moss and Phlox Garden fluidlines ompom:


  I am still so mad at myself for skipping Phlox Garden..


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 10, 2014)

Best fluidline hands down Black Ivy!  Second It's Physical! Followed by Phlox Garden and Sassy Moss!


----------



## Jessylovesglow (Sep 17, 2014)

The Alluring Aquatic collection


----------



## verorl (Sep 22, 2014)

Pedro Lourenco Nude Quad
  Pedro Lourenco True Red lipsticl
  Berry Bold Patentpolish lipstick
  Cheeky Bugger blush
  A Novel Romance e/s quad
  Fun Ending blush


----------



## geeko (Sep 23, 2014)

Kelly Osbourne Dodgy girl lipstick
  Casual color lip and cheek colour in For your Amusement
  Go For Girlie Patent polish lip pencil
  A novel romance lipstick


----------



## jpham (Sep 23, 2014)

GK lipstick from A Novel Romance.  I wear it all the time


----------



## purplerose88 (Sep 23, 2014)

Toying Around lipstick
  Kelly Yum Yum lipstick
Dodgy Girl lipstick
Good Kisser lipstick
  Silver Sun eyeshadow


----------



## MooseMoose (Sep 23, 2014)

Cheeky Bugger blush Jolly Good MSF Hearts Aflame lipstick An Amorous Adventure quad


----------



## Madzia Lewa (Sep 24, 2014)

From this year, my favourites has been Alluring Aquatic, Extra Dimension Silver Sun eyeshadow


----------



## GlamourDaze87 (Sep 24, 2014)

My Favorit LE's for this Year are Alluring Aquatic and A Novel Romance!


----------



## liba (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Followed by Phlox Garden and Sassy Moss!


The fluidlines this year were just bananas! Black Ivy is perfection. I bet it looks fantastic on you.

  Our Secret and Nightshade have gotten tons of use for me - perfect hazy colors to bring out my green eyes. Total daily use go-to colors.

  Phlox Garden and Sassy Moss are just totally adorable. Very glad I backed them up.

  I've wound up using Copperthorn way more than I would have expected too! It's Physical got put away mostly for the summer but it's time to bring it back out and give it some more loving. 

  I REALLY wonder what MAC can come up with in the fluidline department for 2015, because this year will be very hard to top! I think I'm going to make a Favorite Fluidlines of All Time thread so we can all rejoice a little more!!


----------



## ksweitzer777 (Sep 30, 2014)

Osborne collection lipsticks,  lily white pigment, aphrodites shell


----------



## nt234 (Oct 2, 2014)

Alluring Aquatic bronzer (golden refined) and lipglass (peachstock), Kelly Yum Yum from the Kelly Osborne collab, and Lingering Kiss from A Novel Romance as of right now. I'm hoping to add Crazed Imagination to that list!


----------



## smallestkitten (Oct 3, 2014)

Definitely Alluring Aquatic - I wasn't expecting to like AA as much as I did, I bought stuff more for the packaging than anything but it's such a solid collection in terms of pigmentation/texture/packaging ... everything was so on point. And the patentpolish collection I surprisingly loved! That's one of my favourite formulas now. Aaaaaand the Proenza collection was new/different so I loved it. Ultimate faves: mangrove lipstick, sea me hear me blush, aphrodite's shell bronzer, mystical lipstick.


----------



## tirurit (Oct 8, 2014)

The one I've used the most and the one I am anxious about running out of is revved up PP! Which is quite amusing since it was totally an impulse buy while in the store. But I love it, both for the MLBB perfect colour and for the formula which I love.

  MAC, could you have some PPs as a permanent staples? pretty please?


----------



## DiondP (Oct 9, 2014)

Mine is the It's Not Easy Having a Good Time pigment from MAC Rocky Horror Picture show. I love Pigments and I love limited edition pigments even more!


----------



## diegodior (Dec 28, 2014)

Alluring Aquatic that packaging was everything!


----------



## Lucy Fer (Dec 29, 2014)

Sharon and Kelly Osbourne LE and Alluring Aquatic


----------



## telspepper (Dec 30, 2014)

Alluring Aquatic esp.the eye shadows. Nasty girl lipsticks   colours I've been looking for for months.


----------



## telspepper (Dec 30, 2014)

The whole Rocky Horror collection. If loved the film for decades and the collection was more versatile than I thought at first.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 31, 2014)

Well I fell in love with Styled in  Sepia, I'm so sad I wasn't lucky enough for Lingering Kiss. I'm very happy with everything from the Rocky Horror release but hate using it because I'm scared to run out..


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jan 2, 2015)

Alluring Aquatic was by far the best collection in 2014 and the collection I bought the most of ever. Can't remember most of the other collections but Heirloom Mix was quite nice as well.


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 3, 2015)

My favorite LE collection in 2014 was Alluring Aquatic.  My favorite items were Enchanted One, Mystical, Fathoms Deep, Sea Worship, and Sea Me, Hear Me.


----------



## Xina (Jan 8, 2015)

The entire A Novel Romance collection


----------



## CCKK (Jan 8, 2015)

My favorites as of Jan. are Mangrove (which caught me totally off guard-love the color) and this past holiday seasons lipstick esp Tribalist and lipgloss Courting Chic


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Jan 10, 2015)

I love the whole of the Alluring Aquatic collection, best packaging I have seen and own in 2014! Also, Mangrove and Woodrose are both my favourite lipsticks, the packaging is also not bad.

  Sad to say I regret my purchase of the Strip Poker lipstick from the MAC Osbourne collection, it's so dry and the color looked so pasty on me, like a concealer >.< the color wash me out so bad.


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 11, 2015)

My absolute favorite was The Magnetic Nude collection as a whole. I ended up getting EVERYTHING from that collection with the exception of FP, MR and CI. I went ham on the other collections as well like the Fantasy of Flowers collection, Alluring Aquatic and the Osbourne Collection but Magnetic Nude collection as a whole was my favorite and still is. Individually I would have to say my Naked Bud l/s, peaches and cream blush, lingering kiss l/s, hearts aflame l/s, magnetic appeal, sensual sparks, overspiced l/g and pleasure model blush.


----------



## kaitlynxo (Feb 2, 2015)

A Novel Romance, Alluring Aquatic and the Osbourne Collection were great!


----------



## taya786 (Feb 4, 2015)

Some of my favorites were... Toying around....Playland Mangrove....Proenza  Enchanted one....Alluring Aquatics Dodgy girl....Kelly Osborne pussywillow....Sharon Osborne Ocean City blush....proenza My favorite packaging was Alluring Aquatics so pretty♡♡ ☆☆There was some other stuff too for example some eyeshadows from Alluring collection but I don't remember the names.


----------



## Jennifae (Feb 4, 2015)

In addition to Alluring Aquatic, I also loved the entire Huggable Lipcolour Collection and MAC By Request 2014.


----------



## Nora Hansoulle (Feb 10, 2015)

Alluring Aquatic Siver Sun 
  Heirloom Mix Sweet sentiment


----------



## Barbie78 (Feb 25, 2015)

Pussywillow


----------

